# Trivia 11/7



## luckytrim (Nov 7, 2019)

trivia 11/7
DID YOU KNOW...
A cat has 230 bones in its body. A human has 206. A cat has no  collarbone,
so it can fit through any opening the size of its head  .


1. What were the surnames of Robert LeRoy ______ and Harry  __________,
otherwise known as Butch Cassidy and the Sundance  Kid?
2. While we're on the subject, what was the name of Butch's  Gang ?
3. 'Goo goo g'joob' are lyrics from which Beatles  song?
4. What happened to the Roanoke settlers?
5. The Concorde Turbojet was built as a collaboration between  which two
countries?
6. He played Dr. Benjamin Stone in 'Doc Hollywood', and gave  his voice
talents to Milo James Hatch in 'Atlantis: The Lost  Empire'...
7. Where were the originals of the Declaration of  Independence, the 
Constitution stored during WWII ?
8. Which character in the "Star Wars" series was voiced by  Frank Oz?
  a. - Jabba the Hut
  b. - Ponda Babe
  c. - Yoda
  d. - C3PO

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Citronella, the bug repellent used in Citronella candles,  comes from the
coriander plant.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Parker and Longabaugh
2. the Wild Bunch
3. I Am the Walrus
4. Nobody Knows
5. Britain and France
6.  Michael J. Fox
7. Fort Knox
8. - c



CRAP !!
The oil from lemongrass, citral, is used as a mosquito  repellant
(citronella) across the globe.


----------

